# Letty's waiting thred...



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I guess I can make Letty a waiting thred, I'm sick today and the weathers bad so here we go, Letty's due May 3rd, second freshining, her first time she had trips, only 2 months in and so far I have had to loosen her blanky twice (about 1 1/2-2in) she only gets the blanky when the nights get in the cold negatives and here in Northern AZ, that has only bean twice, here's some pics of her now then her and her first kids...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute,


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She looks fabulous!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

fat and happy!!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following  sooo cute!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I was wondering when you would check in. Lookin good.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

not much has changed, the snow is now blowing almost 1 1/2 feet deep here and still falling :hide: we is hiding, they say it is a 100 year storm


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

OK, 1 1/2 feet was a major understatement, its more like 2-3, I'm just over 5" and it is UP TO MY WASTE in places, and I live in AZ
:upset:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I saw on The Weather Channel that Flagstaff had record breaking snowfall overnight last night. And still snowing. I can imagine what you are getting up there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mg:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> mg:


I agree, spidy1 is only five inches tall.lol If she goes out side we would never hear from her again.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh my goodness, it is hard for me to comprehend being surrounding by and buried in by such an enormous amount of snow. So sympathetic towards the struggle and hardship you will be enduring. I feel wimpy complaining over a flooding stream and standing water earlier compared to your weather conditions.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I agree, spidy1 is only five inches tall.lol If she goes out side we would never hear from her again.


LOLOLOL!!!! feet, I guess I put the wrong little thing there! I hit the right button (but also hit the shift, oops)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is crazy about the snow! I don't know anything about AZ weather, so I assumed you didn't really get snow there. We have had very little snow this winter, I'm worried we'll pay for it next month.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

we usually get about 5-6in combined ALL season not 3 feet, it even snowed in Phoenix, it NEVER snows that far south, giant cacti in the snow anyone?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

We are only about 1/2 way through pregnancy but she is getting big, so big now that her blanky wont stay, it falls off to the side almost under her! its suppose to warm up so I can take it off, I'm hoping for quads (doh)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

just over 2 months in...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

better pic, a little over 2 months in...








I love how the sun makes her glow :heehee:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's lookin' good!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Day 103...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks like Russ is going to have a lot of company!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is a pic from last year prego with 3 on day 137, then this year on day 103 for comparison, HOLY GUACAMOLE she has an army in there!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

standing pretty...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

she is starting to be more bell shaped, she caries them deep


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

115... not two much change...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

120...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trips again.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my guess is 4, I cant wait!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a pretty doe! 
I'm guessing trips, two does and a sweet little buckling.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Keep another wether to pull you and Niko around in a wagon!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

125, she's starting to fill her udder, and LOVING the sunshine!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

day 130...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> day 130...


Fix it Mama!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL!!! I put the phone down and fixed it!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She's a nice doe, good luck and happy kidding.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

14 days out...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

No glam shots in new trailer?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

not yet, she's two pregnant to jump up in it!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

9 days from due date...
View attachment 153939


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Nice eyes. They look like diamonds.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Looks good!!!:heehee:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hope you feel better soon!!:getwell:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a star. 

Wow, those eye sparkles.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

4 days out... not near full yet, ligs soft, spending alot of time down, but still active and hungry!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking great.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

not quite full yet, but we are getting there, last year she filled that morning so I'm expecting that...


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Getting closer! Very exciting! Can't wait to see the cute little babies she is hiding :inlove:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

:waiting:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I feel that exactly! the waiting...waiting...waiting... :waiting: :imok:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

WE GOT GOO!!!! just a little bit, her udder has doubled in the last few hours and she wont leave her stall, she did this last year the day before delivery, so I think it is safe to say tomorrow!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

(woo)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm just so excited to see which type ears they all have!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

me two!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Almost there! Exciting stuff going on at your place. I hope she has an easy delivery for you. Good luck!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> I'm just so excited to see which type ears they all have!!!


I want to see a Boer ear on one side with LaMancha elf ear on other side. Is it too late for requests?lol


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Woo(dance) Very exciting! Let's see some babies soon!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

1/2 and 1/2, that would be a keeper for sure!!! at about 8:30 last night... the only girl has Boer ears!!! I will get them out today in the sunlight, 1 boy has the most unique coloring, its a mix of chocolate and dusty gray






















Letty still hasnt dropped the placenta, I can get the shot from my vet, but they dont know ANYTHING about goats, advice?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh huzzah! They are ADORABLE!!! I'm still waiting for my girls to pop. They could literally go any time now!

As for the placenta... 2 things come to mind: Keep those kids nursing - that will stimulate the release of oxtitocin (probably spelled wrong...) which, in turn will stimulate contractions. The other thing is calcium. If she's tired from pushing all those cuties, a dose of calcium will give her muscles some extra oomph. Has she had any molasses water? Any grain? Is she acting exhausted, or is she perky and "normal"?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Gosh they sure are sweet, congratulations!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Letty is acting normal, I can give her calcium though, I helped, so I dont think shes that tired, I was right there from start to finish and jumped in to help when the first bubble wasnt moving, both legs back, second was a breeze, third had 1 leg back but came out just fine, it took about 20 min to get all 3 out, 5-6 more to get them to stand, 5 more to nurse, now all 3 have Letty's udder nice and loose!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

what color would you call the first boy? dusty chocolate? the girl is the same as Letty, the second boy is black...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I know the black boy has elf ears, are the dusty boy's considered cookie?


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

They are adorable!!!! Congrats! Love them allI'm showing Sara pics as we speak lol lol


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

They are absolutely adorable! Congrats! Wish I could help more on the color. He sure is a cutie though!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have never seen that color on a goat (except pic of NDs) not a 3/4 Boer LaMancha cross!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Gorgeous kids. Love the dusty brown color.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute. 

A Bo-se shot will also help her drop the afterbirth, along with her babies nursing and some calcium as already suggested.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I dont want to give her BoSe as she got some a few weeks ago, I dont want to OD her


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I think she expelled it!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

:inlove:
Very cute.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Great looking kids! Tell Letty we are proud of her.lol
I can't help with the color either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she dropped the afterbirth.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

That little black boy! He's so handsome!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Glad she dropped the afterbirth.


 I thought she did this morning, but I'm not so sure...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Dusty is the adventurous one!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

:haha: What a cutie! And so brave too taking on little doggy.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I need name ideas for the other 2!!! (girl then boy pictured)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

you can see there color easy in this pic


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww :inlove: Not good with name so these are just a couple off the top of my head

Girl names
Tallulah
Gypsy
Anya
Paige

Boy names
Raven
Uno
Coal
Flint


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Black Magic or Dominic for him.
Belinda (Carlisle) for her.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Rave, I like that one...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute. 

Did she drop some afterbirth or is there still some hanging?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

She dropped it!!!! I found it in her stall! last night some time


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Dusty, Rave and Buffy!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I still cant get over Dusty's color...


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

He is very pretty :inlove:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

It looks like they move too fast for you.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL, they do!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Baby pics!!! Dusty got up when I got close enough to get a pic, but Buffy and Rave stayed! so heres Buffy and Rave sleeping in the sun (and Niko saying hi, you can see Dusty's foot in the last pic)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Independent stinker... we figured out how to get MOM'S grain!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Dusty today, cant seem to get anything done..."we's helpin'!!!" (this is why it is SOOO hard to get good pics...)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Dusty 4 1/2 weeks old...


----------

